# Umlenkhebel Helius FR



## Men2Bike (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

für das Helius FR gibt es ja drei Umlenkhebel, den alten ovalen mit dem grossen Loch, den neuen eckigen für die Luftdämpfer und noch einen neuen ovalen mit einer geriffelten Fläche in der Mitte. Welcher der Umlenkhebel bringt mit einem FOX DHX 5.0 das beste Anspruchverhalten bei Tour und im Bikepark. Mein Helius FR ist die Version von 2007.



Ralf


----------



## WODAN (18. Februar 2008)

Men2Bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Helius FR gibt es ja drei Umlenkhebel, den alten ovalen mit dem grossen Loch, den neuen eckigen für die Luftdämpfer und noch einen neuen ovalen mit einer geriffelten Fläche in der Mitte. Welcher der Umlenkhebel bringt mit einem FOX DHX 5.0 das beste Anspruchverhalten bei Tour und im Bikepark. Mein Helius FR ist die Version von 2007.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

erst einmal willkommen im Forum, hast Dich ja im Feb. 2008 angemeldet.

In Foren benutzt man zuerst einmal die Suchfunktion für ein Thema, was schon in verschiedenen Thread ausfürlich besprochen wurden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (18. Februar 2008)

Das beste Ansprechverhalten beim Helius FR erzielt man mit dem Nachrüst-Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer. Gerade bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer ercheicht man mit diesem Hebel ein sehr softes Ansprechen. Auf Touren und Anstiegen neigt das Helius dann aber etwas mehr zum Wippen, aber für den Bikepark ist's prima.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## swabian (19. Februar 2008)

Men2Bike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Helius FR gibt es ja drei Umlenkhebel, den alten ovalen mit dem grossen Loch, den neuen eckigen für die Luftdämpfer und noch einen neuen ovalen mit einer geriffelten Fläche in der Mitte. Welcher der Umlenkhebel bringt mit einem FOX DHX 5.0 das beste Anspruchverhalten bei Tour und im Bikepark. Mein Helius FR ist die Version von 2007.
> 
> ...




Schau mal unter Dämpfer für Helius FR 2006 nach, da stehen einige Erfahrungsberichte drin!


----------



## Falco Mille (20. Februar 2008)

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf das 07er Modell. Der 08er Hebel erfüllt die gleichen Kriterien. Darum gibt es für für das 08er Modell natürlich keinen Nachrüsthebel.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Men2Bike (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, kann ich den neuen ovalen Umlenkebel käuflich erwerben? Oder ist das in Bezug auf den alten ovalen egal, da er die gleiche Performance hat?

Ralf


----------



## roelant (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ralf,
Den neuen Umlenkhebel soll aehnlich ansprechen als der Nachrusthebel... Also besser als der alten Ovalen.


----------



## Speedpreacher (20. Februar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal willkommen im Forum, hast Dich ja im Feb. 2008 angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Nabend Wodan, bist wohl schon mit Bart und Abi auf die Welt gekommen, was ? Oder hat Dir etwa in deinem Leben nicht jmd. gezeigt, wie man sich rasiert und was man für ein Abi benötigt.... Also, immer schön durch die Hose atmen


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Februar 2008)

Moin,
das Thema wurde ja in  der Tat schon ausgiebig diskutiert, aber das ist ja nicht offensichtlich, ich verpenne das auch ab und zu. Aber schau in die Diskussion mal rein.

Die Quintesszens meiner Erfahrung mit Heluis FR 2007 mit Luftdämpferumlenhebel und Fox DHX 5.0 Air sind:
Du solltest nicht schwerer als 80 kg sein. Ich wiege 70 kg und brauche 200 PSI in der Hauptkammer, damit der Dämpfer in technischem Gelände nicht absackt. Damit ist ein guter Kompromis erreicht, daß heißt, er sprich gut an, ist immer noch soft eingestellt (!!!!) und schlägt nicht durch. In der Progressionskammer sind 130 PSI bei voller Progressionsstufe drin. Der Umlenkhebel nimmt den Foxdämpfer so richtig in die Zange.


----------



## US. (26. Februar 2008)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel nimmt den Foxdämpfer so richtig in die Zange.



Vermutlich, weil du den Hebel mit der falschen Übersetzung nutzt.
Das obere Loch ist lt. Falco nur für 50mm-Dämpfer!

Wird dieses mit einem 55mm/57mm Dämpfer genutzt, messe ich mindestens 175mm Federweg! Entsprechend einem Ü-Verhältnis von 3,26
Vorgesehen ist das so nicht, funktioniert aber dennoch in der Praxis sehr gut.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WW-Horst (28. Februar 2008)

Hmm, muß ich nachschauen. ich habe im FHX 5.0 Thread auch ein Bild gepostet. 
Die Funktion eder Löcher wurden an anderer Stelle auch schon anders erklärt. Ich kenne das vom Rotwild RFR so, daß mit veränderung der Höhe der Federweg verändert wird und damit auch die Umlenkverhältnisse. Mit der Dämpferlänge hat das an sich meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun, die ist baubedingt vorgegeben. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Da bei Ausnutzung des vollen Federwegs das problem mit Anschlag an die Sattelstütze auftreten kann, habe ich eine tiefere Lochposition gewählt. Glaube ich. Also ich schaue es mal nach. Soweit die Theorie. Ob das stimmt, könnte ich auch mal in der Praxis bei leeren Dämpfer einfach nachprüfen (ich erinnere mich dunkel, das auch schon getan zu haben, und das war auch so wie oben geschildert gewesen).
Die Erfahrung mit dem hohen Luftdruck in der Haputkammer wurde von anderen Fahrern auch bestätigt, aber vielleicht machen die ja alle den gleichen "Fehler"  

Also mal Butter bei die Fische, nachtesten und bitte klares Statement zu den Löchern und den Dämpferwegen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (28. Februar 2008)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282905&highlight=fox+dhx+5.0
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264396&highlight=fox+dhx+5.0
sowie
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282750&highlight=kollision


----------



## US. (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Horst,

ich habe mich an diesen Threads ja beteiligt.
Das müsste dein Setup sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=129534&d=1182347033



> Die Funktion eder Löcher wurden an anderer Stelle auch schon anders erklärt. Ich kenne das vom Rotwild RFR so, daß mit veränderung der Höhe der Federweg verändert wird und damit auch die Umlenkverhältnisse. Mit der Dämpferlänge hat das an sich meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun, die ist baubedingt vorgegeben



Doch.
Je kürzer der Dämpferhub, desto größer muß das Ü-Verhltnis sein, um auf den nominellen Federweg von 163mm zu kommen.
Also; mit 57mm Hub und Montage im unteren Loch kommt man auf 163mm FW
Bei 50mm Hub und Montage im oberen Loch kommt man ebenfalls auf 163mm FW.
Ergo ergeben sich bei 57mm Hub und Montage im oberen Loch auf  rechnerisch 185mm

In der Praxis messe ich bei einem 55mm-Dämpfer im oberen Loch mindestens 175mm bis 180mm Federweg. Kommt also gut hin zu rechnerischen 179mm FW.

Um den Federweg ohne Kollision des Hinterrads mit dem Sattelrohr zu erzielen, ist natürlich eine geeignete Positionierung der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme zu wählen.
Bei 57mm-Dämpfer im oberen Loch hängt die Schwinge also tiefer runter, erhöht sich das Tretlager, werden die Winkel steiler. Kann man durch mehr Sag aber gut ausgleichen.

Du hast lt. Bild den Dämpfer in einem der oberen Löcher montiert was bei dem 57mm Dämpfer zu mindestens 180mm Federweg führt!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## US. (28. Februar 2008)

Ergänzung:
Du hast sogar das obere/hintere Loch verwendet, welches noch etwas mehr FW realisiert. Sollte zu rund 190mm FW führen.
Da ist natürlich klar, daß du solch einen Druck brauchst.

Ich war auch erst überrascht, daß sich die 650er Feder bei meinen 78kg so weich anfühlt  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WW-Horst (6. März 2008)

US. schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Du hast sogar das obere/hintere Loch verwendet, welches noch etwas mehr FW realisiert. Sollte zu rund 190mm FW führen.
> Da ist natürlich klar, daß du solch einen Druck brauchst.
> 
> ...



Erst mal vielen Dank noch mal für das Bild, ich hatte es zunächst gar nicht mehr gefunden.
Wir reden hier ein bisschen aneinander vorbei, das hab ich aber auch gerade erst realisiert.
Der Dämpferhub ist ein Parameter des Dämpfers. Da ich einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub habe, kommt das mit 180 mm Federweg nicht hin. de facto liegen 150 mm Fesderweg an. Diesen parameter kann ich nicht mehr ändern. Also kann er auch nicht mit diskutiert werden, wenn es um die Locheinstellungen geht! Klar? Klar!!
Vielleicht wäre der Dämpfer mit 57 mm besser gewesen, keine Ahnung.

Zu Deiner Anmergung Uwe:
das stimmt nicht. Hinten bedeutet eben nicht mehr Federweg, sondern ein anderer Lenkkopfwinkel/Höhe Tetlager. nach hinten heißt: flacherer Winkel/tieferes Tretlager. Aber das macht in dem Bereich nicht soviel aus.
Der Federweg und das Umlenkverhältnis werden nur über die Höhe der Löcher beeinflußt.Hast Du denn auch einen Fox Air und mit welchem Druck fährst Du den denn?


----------



## US. (6. März 2008)

Hallo Horst,

wir diskutieren gar nicht so arg aneinander vorbei  


> Da ich einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub habe, kommt das mit 180 mm Federweg nicht hin


Klar. Dann sind es wie oben beschrieben 163mm FW.

Nochmal: Die neuen Umlenkhebel (2007er ASR und 2008er) weisen Montagelöcher auf, die es gestatten sowohl mit 50mm-Dämpfer als auch mit 57mm-Dämpfer auf die nominellen 163mm Federweg zu kommen.
Und natürlich ändert sich auch das Ü-Verhältnis.
Das obere Loch führt zu einem größeren U-Verhältnis und ist eigentlich für 50mm-Dämpfer gedacht.

Du verwendest nun einen 50mm-Dämpfer und hast folgerichtig eines der oberen Löcher verwendet. Damit stehen dann auch ca. 163mm FW zur Verfügung; zumindest nominell.
Sieht man sich die Anlenkung genau an, sieht man aber, daß das Loch "oben/hinten" das du verwendest noch etwas stärker übersetzt als "oben/vorne". Folglich müsstest du also sogar etwas mehr als 163mm FW haben.
Die Verwendung der hinteren Löcher verändert natürlich auch und hauptsächlich die Winkel, wie du richtig feststellst. Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß dies dann durch die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ausgeglichen wird.

Mir ging es aber eigentlich um deine indirekte Aussage zum Ü-Verhältnis.


> Du solltest nicht schwerer als 80 kg sein. Ich wiege 70 kg und brauche 200 PSI in der Hauptkammer, damit der Dämpfer in technischem Gelände nicht absackt. Damit ist ein guter Kompromis erreicht, daß heißt, er sprich gut an, ist immer noch soft eingestellt (!!!!) und schlägt nicht durch. In der Progressionskammer sind 130 PSI bei voller Progressionsstufe drin. Der Umlenkhebel nimmt den Foxdämpfer so richtig in die Zange.


Das Ü-Verhältnis in der oberen Lochposition ist halt schon recht hoch, nämlich ca. 3,3.

In meinen Augen ist das eine Zusatzoption, um
1. 50mm-Dämpfer verwenden zu können bei vollem Federweg.
2. bei 57mm-Dämpfern noch mehr Federweg rauszuholen

Beide Fälle sollten mit Bedacht gewählt werden und sind aus meiner Sicht nicht sinnvoll bei sehr schweren Fahrern und/oder extremer Fahrweise.
Punkt 2 führt außerdem zu einer etwas ungünstigeren Anlenkung (verschlechtert Ansprechverhalten) und zu steileren Winkeln, da die vordere Dämpferaufnahme nachgestellt werden muß, um Reifenkontakt mit dem Sitzrohr zu vermeiden.

Das "normale" Setup sieht die Verwendung des unteren Lochs vor (kleineres Ü-Verhältnis) in Verbindung mit 57mm-Dämpfer.

Ich persönlich verwende keinen DHX Air, sondern entweder DTswiss 190L mit 55mm Hub oder Roco Coil mit 57mm Hub.
Ich wähle auch Variante 2, die zu sehr viel Federweg führt, fahre aber auch mit viel Sag, bin nicht so schwer (78kg) und fahre kein Extreme Freeride.

Insbesondere mit dem Roco Coil ist das Ansprechverhalten butterweich und die Gesamtperformance für ein Radl, welches voll tourenfähig ist ganz herausragend. Musste vorne auch gleich mit einer Boxxer nachrüsten  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WW-Horst (7. März 2008)

Hai Uwe,

ja, stimmt genau! Leider liegen die Löcher auch nicht so, daß man sie nach dem Motto wählen kann: ich verändere nur den Lenkkopfwinkel oder nur das Umlenkverhältnis, da die Löcher diagnoal versetzt sind.  
Ich habe mit Bedacht den flacheren Lenkwinkel gewählt, da mir die Fahreigenschaften mit diesem Setup am besten gefallen. Fahre schon seit eh und je so und habe noch einen Freerider mit gleichem Setup, da fällt das Umsteigen nicht so schwer.
Außerdem habe ich rumgetüftelt, wie ich ohne viel Federweg zu verlieren denoch nicht ständig die Farbe vom Sitzrohr schrabbe. Ein Kumpel hatte sich ein 24.er Laufrad eingebaut, aber das wollte ich gar nicht. So funzt es.
Da Du auch mit der 650er Feder bei Deinem Gewicht eine eher softe EInstellung hast, deckt sich Deine Erfahrung mit der des luftdämpfers. 
bei 200 ist da übrigens laut Foximporteur nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange  erreicht, da passen bis zu 300 PSI rein !  Aber das ist dann eher ein praktisches Problem. Probier mal 200 PSI in die Haupkammer zu quetschen. Da braucht es schon eine sehr gute Pumpe.
Ähnlich krass ist übrigens auch das Umlenkverhältnis beim Litgvillerahmen, das sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Die hatten folgerichtig auch echte Probleme mit den Dämpfer, die reiheweise undicht wurden.
Eigentlich wäre die Sthlfeder die einfachere Option. Aber das Helius FR ist für mich die leichte Variante, deshalb Luftdämpfer und keine Rohloffnabe. Stahlfeder und Rohloff stecken in meinem freerider, der wiegt dann auch satte 18 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToBlind (10. März 2008)

Hallo Falco, 
jetzt muss ich mich auch noch einmal zu diesem Thema melden. Das ganze ist ja in der Tat ein Dauerbrenner. Die ganze Diskussion wäre doch mit einer schematischen Zeichnung mit Beschriftung der Löcher und entsprechender Dokumentation auf einer Seite zu lösen: Für jedes Montageloch eine kurze Angabe zu Federweg, Übersetzungsverhältnis, Tretlagerhöhe, etc. bzw. je Federhub eine Montageempfehlung. So geheim sind diese Daten ja wirklich nicht, jeder Hersteller der kopieren möchte, hat Möglichkeiten die Geodaten des Helius FR zu ermitteln.  Natürlich kann man immer wieder am Setup spielen, aber mit der richtigen Doku helft Ihr Euren Kunden und Vertriebspartnern. Mein Händler - einer der größeren Nicolaishops in D - hatte seine liebe Mühe bei der Montage und bei der Auswahl des Dämpfers. Für mich hat das letztendlich bedeutet, dass ich erst in einem Luft- und dann in einen Stahlfederdämpfer investieren durfte  

@Horst und US,

fall nix von Falco kommt schlage ich vor, dass wir unsere Erfahrungen zusammentragen und auf einer Seite zusammenfassen. 

Viele Grüße
ToBlind


----------



## Falco Mille (10. März 2008)

ToBlind schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> jetzt muss ich mich auch noch einmal zu diesem Thema melden. Das ganze ist ja in der Tat ein Dauerbrenner. Die ganze Diskussion wäre doch mit einer schematischen Zeichnung mit Beschriftung der Löcher und entsprechender Dokumentation auf einer Seite zu lösen: Für jedes Montageloch eine kurze Angabe zu Federweg, Übersetzungsverhältnis, Tretlagerhöhe, etc. bzw. je Federhub eine Montageempfehlung. So geheim sind diese Daten ja wirklich nicht, jeder Hersteller der kopieren möchte, hat Möglichkeiten die Geodaten des Helius FR zu ermitteln.  Natürlich kann man immer wieder am Setup spielen, aber mit der richtigen Doku helft Ihr Euren Kunden und Vertriebspartnern. Mein Händler - einer der größeren Nicolaishops in D - hatte seine liebe Mühe bei der Montage und bei der Auswahl des Dämpfers. Für mich hat das letztendlich bedeutet, dass ich erst in einem Luft- und dann in einen Stahlfederdämpfer investieren durfte
> 
> @Horst und US,
> ...




Hallo ToBlind,

für die Nachrüst-Umlenkhebel hatte ich eine Fotodokumentation zur Montage angefertigt, mit angezeichneten Abständen, Hebelstellung, Einbaurichtung und den zu verwendenden Bohrungen. Diese Anleitung wurde auf Anfrage per Mail verschickt und wir haben wir sie auch beim Versand der Nachrüsthebel mitgeschickt.  Natürlich kann ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass dies im Einzelfall mal vergessen wurde. 

Ich habe immer gesagt, dass das Helius FR auch mit dem Nachrüstumlenkhebel oder dem neuen 08er Hebel mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer zu empfehlen ist, wenn man Wert auf Federungsperformance und gutes Ansprechverhalten legt. Ich habe gesagt, dass die neuen Hebel die negativen, systembedingten Eigenschaften von Luftdämpfer lediglich mildern, abschwächen. Nie dass damit ein Luftdämpfer die Performance eines Stahlfederdämpfers erreicht. Das wird hier hoffentlich jeder, der die Helius Thematik verfolgt, bestätigen können. 

Grüße, Falco.


----------



## WW-Horst (17. März 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo ToBlind,
> 
> für die Nachrüst-Umlenkhebel hatte ich eine Fotodokumentation zur Montage angefertigt, mit angezeichneten Abständen, Hebelstellung, Einbaurichtung und den zu verwendenden Bohrungen. Diese Anleitung wurde auf Anfrage per Mail verschickt und wir haben wir sie auch beim Versand der Nachrüsthebel mitgeschickt.  Natürlich kann ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass dies im Einzelfall mal vergessen wurde.
> 
> I



Hallo Falco,

ja, dann sende mir doch bitte die entsprechende Doku per E-Mail zu, ich habe nämlich keine bekommen.
Die Frage Luft oder Stahl war eigentlich nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion...

Übrigens:
Das Foto von meiner Einstellung entspricht nicht dem, was ich seit Monaten fahre: ich benutze ein Loch tiefer/vorne, daher die Diskrepanz mit dem Federweg.


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. November 2008)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hallo Falco,
> 
> ja, dann sende mir doch bitte die entsprechende Doku per E-Mail zu, ich habe nämlich keine bekommen.
> Die Frage Luft oder Stahl war eigentlich nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion...
> ...



Hat hier noch jemand diese Einbaudoku zur Verfügung.
Hab heute meine Lufthebel erhalten, nur hat da auch die Anleitung gefehlt.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## FrHu (22. November 2008)

Hi,

anbei  die Nicolaigrafik! 

Ciao


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. November 2008)

Danke !

ULH ist schon montiert. Jetzt muss nächste Woche nur noch der Vivid Dämpfer in der Post sein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FrHu (24. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe noch eine Ergänzung zum Einbau des Dämpfers!
Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, ist die obere Bohrung (wie im Bild verwendet) meines Wissens für Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub und die untere, für welche mit 57mm Hub.

Ciao


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. November 2008)

Umlenkhebel als auch der Vivid 5.1 in 216/63 sind jetzt montiert.
Erster Fahreindruck mit 400er Feder bei ca. 33% (22mm) Sag : Das Ding geht wie Butter ohne Bergauf unangenehm zu Wippen !
Da kommt mir jetzt die Pike 426 Coil richtig straff vor  
Gesamtfederweg hinten ca. 170 mm, durch die 33% Sag ist die Sitzposition / Tretlagerhöhe aber nicht anders als mit dem 200/50 DT Luftdämpfer bei  25% (12mm Sag) und den alten Umlenkhebeln.

Bei voller Dämpferkompression habe ich noch ca. 6mm Luft zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr.

Mein leichtes Tourenfully wiegt dann wie abgebildet nur flockige 19.4 kg


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2008)

krasse Maschine.


----------



## WW-Horst (11. Januar 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Umlenkhebel als auch der Vivid 5.1 in 216/63 sind jetzt montiert.
> Erster Fahreindruck mit 400er Feder bei ca. 33% (22mm) Sag : Das Ding geht wie Butter ohne Bergauf unangenehm zu Wippen !
> Da kommt mir jetzt die Pike 426 Coil richtig straff vor
> Gesamtfederweg hinten ca. 170 mm, durch die 33% Sag ist die Sitzposition / Tretlagerhöhe aber nicht anders als mit dem 200/50 DT Luftdämpfer bei  25% (12mm Sag) und den alten Umlenkhebeln.



Hab heute mal zum Spaß mich an die alte Diskussion erinnert, und den maximalen FW des Hinterbaus mit einem MuddyMary 2.5  bei ausgebautem Dämpfer (Fox DHX 5.0) ausgemessen: er beträgt exakt 150 mm (dann hat der Reifen Anschlag am Sitzrohr). Wie bekommst Du die 170 mm hin? Mein Helius ist Modelljahr 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe die FortfÃ¼hrung der Diskussion um den âLuft-Umlenkhebelâ Helius 07 erst jetzt entdeckt.

In letzter Zeit habe ich ein Helius AM aufgebaut und im Zuge dessen erneut Federwege an meinem 07er Helius FR und am AM gemessen.

Nach wie vor gilt bei mir beim 07er Helius FR:
Im oberen Loch des ULH messe ich bei einem 57mm-DÃ¤mpfer (Roco) gut 180mm Hub am Hinterrad (rein vertikaler Anteil, ohne elastische Verformung des Rahmens oder anderer Teile)
Im unteren Loch sind es rund 160mm.

Da ich das Setup so gestalte, daÃ bei voller Einfederung, gerade eben Reifenkontakt zum Sitzrohr besteht, weiÃ ich auch, daÃ dieser gemessene Federweg in der Praxis genutzt wird (sichtbare Abriebspuren am Sitzrohr).

Beim Helius AM messe ich im obersten Loch mit einem DTswiss 190L-DÃ¤mpfer ca. 147mm.
Der DÃ¤mpfer realisiert in der Praxis gerade knapp 52mm Hub.
Mit einem 57mm-DÃ¤mpfer kommt man bei gleicher MeÃmethode wie oben beschrieben auf knappe 160mm

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Mai 2010)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hab heute mal zum Spaß mich an die alte Diskussion erinnert, und den maximalen FW des Hinterbaus mit einem MuddyMary 2.5  bei ausgebautem Dämpfer (Fox DHX 5.0) ausgemessen: er beträgt exakt 150 mm (dann hat der Reifen Anschlag am Sitzrohr). Wie bekommst Du die 170 mm hin? Mein Helius ist Modelljahr 2007.



Bei verbautem 222er Vivid hat der Reifen (Big Betty 2.4) noch 1-2mm Distanz zum Sitzrohr wenn voll eingefedert (Feder + Anschlagpuffer ausgebaut).
Unbelastet würde bei ca. 224mm Dämpferlänge die maximale Ausfederung der Schwinge erreicht sein.
Ich hole also fast das Maximum aus dem Hinterbau heraus. Dank Rohloff muss ich auch nicht auf Umwerfer etc. Rücksicht nehmen.
Allerdings fahre ich das Teil mit 40% Sag, was die Tretlagerhöhe von gut 38 cm wieder auf Normalniveau bringt.

Die Messung habe ich mit Primitivmethode ermittelt.
Fahrad in stabilen Park Tool Wandständer eingespannt. (unkomprimiert)
Dann Dämpfer ausgebaut und Schwinge wieder so eingefedert, dass das HR ca. 1-2 mm vom Sitzrohr entfernt ist.

Hatte dann die 170mm zwischen Boden und Reifen als Distanz beim 216er Vivid.
Beim 222er Vivid sollte ich auf ähnliche Werte kommen, da der 222er eine Schraub tiefer eingehängt ist.
Was einfacheres ist mir als Messmethode nicht eingefallen.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Januar 2011)

Hab mein Teil heute (weil endlich Zeit war) mit Linkage vermessen :

Federweg damit beim 216/63 Dämpfer 165mm.
Sag : hinten ca. 24mm am Dämpfer / 60mm am Hinterbau. 
(Mit dem 222er Dämpfer hab ich 180mm Federweg errechnet)





Hier die anderen Daten:





Wer mit der Berechnung mal spielen möchte : hab das File auf den Server von Linkage hochgeladen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WW-Horst (13. Januar 2011)

Wow!!
Trotz aller Theorie habe ich das Problem: viel ferderweg: Anschlag reifen am Sattelrohr. Damit werde ich mich abfinden müssen, da ich meinen teuren Dämpfer nicht wechseln will (DHX 5.0 air). Mit dem längeren Dämpfer bekommst Du einen anderen Lenkkopfwinkel. krioegste das mit der Rahmenaufnahme vorne kompensiert?


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Januar 2011)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Wow!!
> Trotz aller Theorie habe ich das Problem: viel ferderweg: Anschlag reifen am Sattelrohr. Damit werde ich mich abfinden müssen, da ich meinen teuren Dämpfer nicht wechseln will (DHX 5.0 air). Mit dem längeren Dämpfer bekommst Du einen anderen Lenkkopfwinkel. krioegste das mit der Rahmenaufnahme vorne kompensiert?



Der Dämpfer ist in der unteren Aufnahme des ULH eingebaut, von daher reduziert sich das schon wieder etwas.
Die vordere Aufnahme ist so montiert, dass der dickste Reifen den ich habe bei voll komprimiertem Dämpfer (Drop-Stop Puffer entfernt) noch 2mm Luft zum Sattelrohr hat.
Durch die etwas längere Gabel (Lyrik) und ca. 60mm eff. Sag am Hinterbau ist der Lenkkopfwinkel eher flach und somit wunderbar für Bergab.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chorge (3. Juni 2011)

Hab nun auch einen DHX 5.0 Air in mein Helius FR 06 gebaut. Davor war ein DXH 5.0 Coil drin. Mit dem DHX Air hab ich nun das Problem, dass der Hinterbau trotz reichlich Druck (>200 PSI bei 100Kg) durchsackt - rauscht förmlich durch den Federweg. 
Hab nun etwa 25ml Öl in die (riesige) Positivkammer gegeben, um den Dämpfer progressiver zu bekommen, was bereits SEHR erfolgreich war! 
Allerdings ist es immer noch nicht perfekt...
Ich muss wohl die anderen Umlenkhebel einbauen, was?!
Wo sollte ich den Dämpfer dann einhängen?

DANKE FÜR EURE TIPS!!!


----------



## chorge (4. Juni 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Hab nun auch einen DHX 5.0 Air in mein Helius FR 06 gebaut. Davor war ein DXH 5.0 Coil drin. Mit dem DHX Air hab ich nun das Problem, dass der Hinterbau trotz reichlich Druck (>200 PSI bei 100Kg) durchsackt - rauscht förmlich durch den Federweg.
> Hab nun etwa 25ml Öl in die (riesige) Positivkammer gegeben, um den Dämpfer progressiver zu bekommen, was bereits SEHR erfolgreich war!
> Allerdings ist es immer noch nicht perfekt...
> Ich muss wohl die anderen Umlenkhebel einbauen, was?!
> ...



Hab gerade nochmal experimentiert:
CD-Spindelnaterial in die äußere Zusatzluftkammer, dazu etwa 10ml Gabelöl in die Hauptkammer. 
Luftdruck 230PSI, im Piggy etwa 90PSI
Bottom Out fast ganz zu, PP offen
Nun nutzt der Dämpfer fast komplett den vollen Weg (53 von 57mm), rauscht nicht mehr so übel durch den mittleren Bereich, und sackt bergauf auch nicht mehr so blöd durch.
SAG ist etwa bei 15mm, was recht wenig ist, aber da der Dämpfer schön arbeitet lass ich das erstmal lieber so.

Nun nochmal zum geänderten Umlenkhebel:
Was genau bewirkt dieser gegenüber dem alten 2005er Hebel mit ovalem Loch?
Ansprechverhalten soll ja wohl sensibler werden, aber wie ist die Federkurve? Wird damit das Helius etwas progressiver (was mir ja mit dem DHX Air ganz recht wäre), oder wird die gesamte Kennlinie noch degressiver, als sie es eh schon ist?
Ich nutze derzeit ausschließlich das oberste (150mm FW) Loch - welches müsste beim neuen Hebel genutzt werden? 

DANKE für jeglichen Input!!


----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2011)

FÃ¼r alle die es interessiert: hab meinem DHX Air nun ne kleine Luftkammer verpasst - gibt's bei Toxoholics fÃ¼r rund 40â¬! Und siehe da, der Hinterbau funktioniert nun bestens! Absoluter Tip!!!!


----------



## sap (7. August 2011)

Kann mich hier nochmal jemand kurz aufklären, wie sich das 06er Helius und das 09er unterscheiden?
Habe aktuell einen DHX 5.0 drin und überlege schon länger, ob ich ihn durch Luft (DHX Air oder lieber noch ein Vivid) anspecken will. Habe aber noch nichts Neues bezüglich Ansprechverhalten und möglichen EBL gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (15. August 2011)

Die beiden Rahmen sind komplett anders von der Geometrie!
Das alte Helius ist eher linear bis degressiv angelenkt, wohingegen die aktuellen Modelle leicht progressiv sind.
Dadurch gibt es bei den alten Modellen das Problem, dass großvolumige Luftdämpfer ziemlich heftig durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich durchrauschen, und beim bergauf radeln zusammesacken. Dem kann man zwar mit viel Luftdruck entgegenwirken, aber dann at man kaum noch SAG, und ein mieses Ansprechverhalten. Verwendet man eine kleine Luftkammer, so fühlt sich der Hinterbau gleich VIEL besser an! Man kann weniger Luft und mehr SAG einstellen, und trotzdem sackt der Hinterbau nicht mehr so ein. Auch die Endprogression ist dann besser.
Dies ist bei den "modernen" Modellen aber nicht nötig...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. September 2013)

Hallo...

ich will / muss diesen Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung holen.

Ich fahren derzeit an meinem '07er Helius FR einen Monarch 3.3 High Volume mit einer Länge von 216mm. Auch ich habe das oben beschriebene Problem, dass der Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht bzw. bergauf total zusammen sackt.

Ich verwende derzeit diesen Umlenkhebel:





Nach meiner Rückfrage bei Nicolai wurde mir geraten, auf diesen Hebel "zurück zu rüsten":





Zudem wurde mir geraten, einen 200mm Dämpfer zu verbauen.

Ich möchte aus Gewichtsgründen weiterhin einen Luftdämpfer verwenden, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die Luftdämpfer mit dem "alten" Umlenkhebel eine ansprechende Performance bieten.

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem "alten" Umlenkhebel und einem 200er Luftdämpfer neuer Art?

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## US. (29. September 2013)

Hallo Zapp, auf der ersten Seite hatte ich es bereits beschrieben. Der umlenkhebel funktioniert einwandfrei. Du hast allerdings einen 63mm Dampfer im Loch für 50mm Dampfer montiert. Das geht nie und nimmer. Hol dir einen 57mm Dampfer und montierte ihn ganz unten vorne. Den vorderen Schlitten stellte du so ein, dass das Hinterrad ganz eingefordert gerade eben das sitzrohr berührt. Ich verspreche dir, dass so die performance auf helius am Niveau liegt. Gruss Uwe


----------



## pillehille (29. September 2013)

ich fahre einen Vivid Air mit altem Umlenkhebel

bin sehr zufrieden, funktioniert besser als der DHX 5 Air den ich vorher montiert hatte
Ich habe den Vivid auf Empfehlung von Nicolai montiert
Mit dem Dämpfer ist das Rad noch voll tourentauglich mit großen Reserven auf dem Trail.

Ob sich im Unterschied mit den neuen Hebeln merklich etwas ändert kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## ZappBrannigan (29. September 2013)

Hallo...

 @Uwe:
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. War mir bislang nicht bewusst, dass das so einen riesen Unterschied macht. Welchen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub würdest du denn empfehlen?



pillehille schrieb:


> ich fahre einen Vivid Air mit altem Umlenkhebel
> 
> bin sehr zufrieden, funktioniert besser als der DHX 5 Air den ich vorher montiert hatte
> Ich habe den Vivid auf Empfehlung von Nicolai montiert
> ...



 @pillehille:
Wenn du vom "alten" Umlenkhebel sprichst, meinst du dann den auf der oberen Abbildung?

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## pillehille (29. September 2013)

ne, mit den alten meine ich den unteren Hebel, mit der großen Ausfräsung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (30. September 2013)

Hallo Zapp,

Die Einstellung oben auf dem Bild mit den 42mm kannst du vergessen. Ist zu ungenau und Toleranz behaftet. Mach das wie beschrieben einfach so, dass das Hinterrad maximal ans Sitzrohr rankommt.

Zum Dämpfer: Beim gezeigten ULH funktionieren ausschliesslich 200/57 oder 200/51 wobei ich unbedingt 200/57 empfehle.
Ich hatte zuletzt einen Marzocchi TST R Coil.
Würde dir als Coildämpfer einen Vivid empfehlen. Ist gut und günstig.
Oder einen X-Fusion Vector HLR.

Als Luftdämpfer Vivid Air, Canecreek double barrel air oder X-Fusion Vector HLR Air.
Zum Monarch kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## mtbedu (1. Oktober 2013)

@ ZappBrannigan: Fahre 2008er Modell, mit 2009er identisch. Der/Dein ULH ist  für Coil gedacht. Wie Uwe schon anmerkte, 200/57mm. Auf vielfache Nachfrage hat N dann auch einen ULH für Luftdämpfer angeboten, hat aber eindeutig zu Coil geraten. Das ist die ausgefräste Variante mit den selben Dämpfer-Einbaumaßen. Ich fahre DHX5-Coil und das funzt problemlos seit 4,5 Jahren. Kannst bei Interesse günstig haben, da auf ION18 umsteige.


----------



## FrHu (2. Oktober 2013)

Morgen,

ich bin das Ganze, so wie oben abgebildet, mit einem FOX DHX 5.0 Air gefahren und hatte einen super plüschigen, toll funktionierenden Hinterbau. 
Zuvor fuhr ich mit dem ebenfalls oben abgebildeten original Umlenkhebel und der Dämpfer musste komplett anders abgestimmt werden!

Ciao


----------



## FrHu (2. Oktober 2013)

PS: Dämpfereinbaulänge 200mm mit 57mm Hub!


----------

